

Rasberry Pi case more than the Pi? - ChuckMcM
http://www.ipadandiphonestuff.com/raspberry-pi-stuff-c-70.html?zenid=p77k6lhkgsfi8jho1tplnufj04

======
ChuckMcM
This was interesting, folks are already jumping on the bandwagon to make cases
and accessories for the Pi but in this particular example the 'extras' kit is
more than the board.

I expect there to be dozens of folks who have 'case' solutions for it, I keep
watching for them.

